# Fastest accerlation motor



## Tommahawk (Sep 28, 2008)

Needing some advice choosing a dc motor/setup with the fastest accerlation 0-60 as the selling point, Netgain or Advanced Dc or another? I want to get it into supercar territory to prove a point.

Thanks in advance

P.S It's Fiat x1/9 and will sell it if I ever get it finished


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Tommahawk said:


> Needing some advice choosing a dc motor/setup with the fastest accerlation 0-60 as the selling point, Netgain or Advanced Dc or another? I want to get it into supercar territory to prove a point.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> P.S It's Fiat x1/9 and will sell it if I ever get it finished


I'll tell you this;

The motor is only a small part of the equation

But check out the Warp 11 HV if you want easy answers


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

The motor simply converts power into motion.

The controller is what supplies that power.

You could have the most impressive, most bada$$ motor on the planet, but if you use a 200A 72V controller, it will be slow.

You need a motor that meets your needs at an efficiency you can tolerate.

The WarP 13 will make over 700 ft-lbs torque with the right controller.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't forget the biggest performance problem - batterie$$$.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tommahawk said:


> Needing some advice choosing a dc motor/setup with the fastest accerlation 0-60 as the selling point, Netgain or Advanced Dc or another? I want to get it into supercar territory to prove a point.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> P.S It's Fiat x1/9 and will sell it if I ever get it finished


As our intelligent fellow members have previously mentioned, its actually a combination of three main things...

(1) motor
The larger the DC motor to more torque per amperage, something that can handle a higher voltage would also help...
(2) controller
The controller has a certain level of performance, to get the acceleration you're looking for, you need to go high-end, so Zill2K(2000A) comes to mind...at least 1000A controller with higher voltage..
(3) batteries
the batteries hold all the power and they have to be flexible enough to not weigh a whole lot (lightweight will accelerate faster, F=MA) while being able to produce a lot of current on demand, e.g. if you decide to get a 1000A controller, make sure your batteries can safely and reliably produce 1000A...

Suggestions:
since your donor is pretty light, 2121lbs (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_X1/9) then I would suggest a warp11HV with 1000A-2000A controller and lightweight pack of headways or A123 cells...


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Find the fastest guys at http://www.NEDRA.com and copy what they did. I'm not sure a Fiat X1/9 chassis would be up to the power, though!


----------



## mmw109 (May 28, 2010)

How do you interpret the Warp 11 information to make these conclusions ? 

I can only find a 72V graph that shows the torque going up to 140 lbft, but it shows the RPM right down at 150 RPM (which isn't much use is it ?) or do you need to run these motors with high gearing (compared to ICE) ?

http://www.go-ev.com/images/003_20_WarP_11_Graph.jpg

And this shows a very low HP is there an rule of thumb for comparing this to any ICE specifications (considering a lot of conversions seem to use the same gearbox).


----------

